# Introducing Martha



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

We have had Martha for 2 weeks, although it feels like forever!!
She is 9 weeks old tomorrow. Ester not sure of her yet, but is doing well. She has been an absolute star, and has even let her into her bed!!
Toilet training is a working progress. Crate training ongoing, but a little quieter than Ester was.
Happy days


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Her eyes are so stunning. What a little beauty!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Martha is just a doll. Congratulations on your new pup.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

awwww...new life. +1~!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a beautiful little girlie! Well, both girls, really!! What were they so intently focused on in that last photo?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

She's beautiful


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

mswhipple - they were focused on my husband, who got their attention, in order for me to take a quick snap. Martha has been trying to worm her way into Ester's bed for a while, but was just greeted with a look of disgust before now, so when I walked into the lounge to see them both together, I was delighted, and rushed to get my camera!


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Cuteness overload... they are both adorable


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

What a cute puppy!How old is Ester?


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

fullmanfamily

Ester will be 4 on feb 16th next year.
She is the real baby of the family!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIP ? why not just shoot me NOW ? PUP Pics need to be BANNED from the FORUM !!!!!!at least you KNOW ! they TAKE a LIFETIME of WORK !!


----------

